# Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH



## Kate (14. April 2012)

Hallo,
fährt jemand zufällig demnächst mal zum Brandungsangeln an die Ostseeküste und würde mich mitnehmen? Komme aus der Umgebung von Husum und würde das Brandungsangeln dort gern ausprobieren.


----------



## Daniel-93 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH*

Hast du kein Auto?

Würde dir sonst anbieten das man sich zum Brandungsangel irgendwo trifft.


----------



## degl (15. April 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH*



Kate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fährt jemand zufällig demnächst mal zum Brandungsangeln an die Ostseeküste und würde mich mitnehmen? Komme aus der Umgebung von Husum und würde das Brandungsangeln dort gern ausprobieren.



Sprech doch mal Jörg Ovens an (Angelgerätehändler in Husum)...........der sollte zumindest wissen, wie und ob überhaupt das Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee/Husum möglich ist (Ebbe und Flut?)

gruß degl


----------



## Daniel-93 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH*



degl schrieb:


> Sprech doch mal Jörg Ovens an (Angelgerätehändler in Husum)...........der sollte zumindest wissen, wie und ob überhaupt das Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee/Husum möglich ist (Ebbe und Flut?)
> 
> gruß degl




Er möchte doch aber an die Ostsee zum Brandungsangeln.


----------



## degl (15. April 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH*



Fischiii-93 schrieb:


> Er möchte doch aber an die Ostsee zum Brandungsangeln.



Hatte es eher so gelesen, als wenn dann danach mal das Brandeln an der Nordsee ausprobiert werden soll#c

gruß degl


----------



## Daniel-93 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH*



degl schrieb:


> Hatte es eher so gelesen, als wenn dann danach mal das Brandeln an der Nordsee ausprobiert werden soll#c
> 
> gruß degl




Du hast recht jetzt wo ich mir das nochmal durchgelesen habe, habe ich auch den eindruck.:q


----------



## Kate (23. April 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH*

So..... jetzt nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit....
1. ER ist eine SIE

2. Hat SIE ein Auto

3. Wohnt SIE in der Nähe von Husum und sucht erfahrene Brandungsangler aus der Nähe, die 

4. Sie mitnehmen, um ihr ein paar Tricks zum Brandungsangeln an der OSTSEE zeigen

LG


----------



## paulbarsch (23. April 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH*

hi,
ich dachte,du wolltest es in aller deutlichkeit schreiben!
er ist eine sie!häääääääääää?
gruss aus hamburg

andreas


----------



## derporto (23. April 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH*



Kate schrieb:


> So..... jetzt nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit....
> 1. ER ist eine SIE
> 
> 2. Hat SIE ein Auto
> ...


 
Das dürfte die Chancen hier jemanden zu finden der dir die Brandungsangelei näherbringt deutlich erhöhen  

Herzlich Willkommen hier und gute Fänge in der Brandung!


----------



## Daniel-93 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH*



Kate schrieb:


> 1. ER ist eine SIE




Sorry, habe nicht auf deinen Namen geachtet.


----------



## JoseyWales (24. April 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH*



derporto schrieb:


> Das dürfte die Chancen hier jemanden zu finden der dir die Brandungsangelei näherbringt deutlich erhöhen
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen hier und gute Fänge in der Brandung!



Ja und jetzt noch die Überschrift ändern in " Sie sucht Brandungspartner an der Ostsee"....ich wette der Tröt hier explodiert dann ))


----------



## Daniel-93 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> Ja und jetzt noch die Überschrift ändern in " Sie sucht Brandungspartner an der Ostsee"....ich wette der Tröt hier explodiert dann ))




Da hast du recht. :q


----------



## Kate (24. April 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH*

@ Fischii
 Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...#6


----------



## Kate (24. April 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> Ja und jetzt noch die Überschrift ändern in " Sie sucht Brandungspartner an der Ostsee"....ich wette der Tröt hier explodiert dann ))


  Das wäre dann wohl der letzte Versuch, wenn gar nix geht...


----------



## Mefospezialist (24. April 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH*

Kommt darauf an wann du dort hin möchtest.

Wenn du ein Auto hast, miete Dir eine Ferienwohnung auf Fehmarn und ab gehts. 

Wenn du zum Beispiel ein Wochenende dort verbringst welches auch noch in der Hauptbrandungszeit liegt, fahr einfach los. 

Ein bekannten Brandungsstarnd ausgesucht, paar Würmer gekauft und schon ist das die halbe Miete.

Dann einfach mal den Strand entlang schauen und ich würde wetten dort ist am Wochenende in der Brandungszeit immer jemand am fischen. Und wenn du dann noch nett fragst lassen die dich bestimmt auch neben sich angeln und haben auch noch den ein oder anderen Tip für dich und bestimmt auch ein kühles Blondes.

Grüße

David


----------



## Daniel-93 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH*



Kate schrieb:


> @ Fischii
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...#6




Wie schon gesagt, ich habe nicht auf deinen Namen geachtet.


----------



## kerasounta (24. April 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ostsee SH*

Na es sollten sich doch wohl n paar Männer finden die gerne mit einer Angeldame an der Küste angeln gehen wollen :m

Ich würde gerne ,wenn ich zeitlich könnte !!!

Gruß an Kate


----------

